# Butterscotch is refusing to have her kids!



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

2 days ago, Butterscotch has us all on high alert. Biting her belly, slime oozing from her hind end, "nickering" at us, standing hunched up alittle and appeared to be grinning alot. We had the monitors up and listen to them and checked the barn diligently. Now she has completely stopped everything and is acting like her normal goat self. :sigh: WHAT THE HECK!? She is due today, and seeing that it is the weekend, I would appricate if she would get off her keester and have us some BABIES! :hair: 

Can any of you seasoned Goat People clue me into her little secret? If she was a horse, I'd know them all, but she is not. She is a goat in all her glory and never lets me forget it. :wink:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

She is following the code: :laugh: 

The Kidding Doe's Code of Honor

1. No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all 
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry, 
and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2. "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. 
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence 
means the time is getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera, or whistle they attach to you, 
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they 
use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4. If you hear the words, "She's no where near ready. She'll be fine 
while we're away for the weekend." Wait until they load the car, and 
then begin pushing!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care 
of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're 
getting close.

6. When you hear the words, "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least 
three more days.

7. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are 
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing 
your food around, and then walking away from it, and nesting are 
always good for a rise.

8. The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to 
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to 
wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby 
for another day. Oh, they made him do tricks too! Three more days 
seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those 
awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when 
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that 
has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe Storm 
warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump 
into action! You have a good chance of those who wait missing the 
whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time 
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love 
you as the extra goodies fall their way too. Remember this code of 
honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do 
your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry 
on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.


I have one doing the same thing. :hair:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

jodief100 said:


> She is following the code: :laugh:
> 
> The Kidding Doe's Code of Honor
> 
> ...


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: That is so the goats kidding code of honor!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG! That is classic!!!! I fell off my chair reading it!! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: Yep...I always love that code.... :thumb: :greengrin: 

she is getting close... but she is probably in the process... on shifting the babies to the birth canal area....sometimes... it can take a while..... she will act normal then go off again... but it will be soon... :wink:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't wait. Will this go on for a week, or just a few days. I may need some Prozac and a stiff drink to get me through this!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

trust me she won't hold out forever just feels like it, 
:laugh: and all of mine are following the code to a T


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm thinking I may hug her and the SQUEEZE!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i had my dad read the code of honor... he was hystarical! he said "tell the person i totally agree! especially when you have 7 pregnant does and 15 'replacements' and you work away from the farm"
i agree even more then dad becuase i was one of the ones who would be here when the doe decided to have her kids in the neighbors yard in a snow storm... so ya!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!! The code of honor is HILARIOUS and soooooo right!!! Very cute! 

Hopefully she gives you kids soon! I remember when we were waiting on Ithma, she was due on 1-1/1-2 and waited until 1-5!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...it's...the CODE!! :rofl:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

any news today? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything? :hug:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Saturday evening at feeding time, my 6 year-old son (the goat keeper) called for me. Butterscotch was in LABOR!!!! She gave us :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: . 2 Bucklings and a Doeling! We were in heaven! The kids are all doing well. Butterscotch took awhile to clean and after 3 shots of oxytocin and prayers, she finally did. Everyone is doing great! I will post pics soon! Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kiddos


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks! it was a blast. I have another doe due in 3 weeks, off for March, April 1 and 2 in May. I'm loving these baby goats! The foaling season for mares is just gearing up, so I'll be back on call until July. I find the mares must less stressful. Granted, I have 30 years experience with them.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*PICTURE!!! Butterscotch is refusing to have her kids!*

Here they are napping. love those little boogers!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

This was about 2 hours after they were born.


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

absolutely beautiful .. had my last set for a bit .. have 1 more doe that could be preggo but not sure when she's due .. hoping when its warm ..


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwwe congrats!! Glad all went well for you! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Happy to hear that all went well and your new little family looks wonderful :leap:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea!! Glad she finally had her kids for ya.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww how cute! Congrats!  
Lucky you, I would LOVE to be on call during foaling season LOL!! My husband is starting to get busy at work too. They don't have a lot of mares in foal, but the mares they do have are quality bred mares. My husband is used to having about 2-3x more mares, so it's 'quiet' for him. 

Breeding season starts in 2 weeks for most of the farms.....busy, busy!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  Pretty momma to


----------

